# Foaming Soap Help



## jtbailey1030 (May 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping someone can help me out: I want to sell foaming hand soap at my shows. Currently, I'm using amber bottles and black foamer tops, however, the cost is ridiculous...it's mainly because of the foaming pump that's so expensive. I've found cheaper options that can bring my price down, however, they are for clear bottles.

The reason I haven't used the clear bottles is because when I make the soap, sometimes when I add the EO's for scenting, separation occurs and it doesn't look so great. This is occurring with my pink grapefruit scents and my other scent which uses orange and clove EO. The separation doesn't occur with the lemon/lavender mix.

So...my questions are:

Can I do anything about the separation or is this just how it's going to be?

Should I bring the cost down and use the clear bottles despite separation or will this be totally off-putting to my customers?

Continue to use the amber bottles and charge more money.

THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT!!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 5, 2015)

You could add some PS 80.  That may help the separation issue.


----------



## cmzaha (May 5, 2015)

I always used PS 80 in my foaming LS,  it does keep down the separation if it is fo separating and not fats in the soap. Since they were not great sellers I gave up fooling with them. They use so little soap, I found it helps offset the cost of better bottles.


----------



## zolveria (May 5, 2015)

*boston rounds*

how much do you pay for the pumps? soap good has the entire set up at 124 per pump. you can put a white label around it .

Try using Boston rounds . I have this issue when i Make a High Oil Low Soap facial scrub. the separation occurs.  A good shake and it okay .but the soap is so gentle it Melts away makeup like magic. so I just place it in a darker bottle and label to shake well before use. 



cmzaha said:


> I always used PS 80 in my foaming LS,  it does keep down the separation if it is fo separating and not fats in the soap. Since they were not great sellers I gave up fooling with them. They use so little soap, I found it helps offset the cost of better bottles.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (May 5, 2015)

eAt what temperature do you add your EO's?  I found heating the liquid soap up to 130 or so and then adding the EO's was the trick to keeping them from separating.


----------



## jtbailey1030 (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for your input everyone.

The temperature issue is definitely something I will look into. Sometimes I heat it, but when short on time, I don't. I'm going to give it a try and see if it helps.

I really don't want to add PS if I don't have to. I pride myself in being completely all natural and after reading about it, there are some questionable issues and I don't want to put doubt in my customers' minds.

I'll also look into the other pumps and their pricing. Thank you!


----------

